# Losing hair on inside of legs?



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

This question is for my brother's dog and I guess a little for Ranger since I want to make sure it's not contagious.

I noticed a few weeks ago that Blue was missing patches of hair on the inside of his hind legs and mentioned it to my brother who hadn't noticed it. A few weeks later, these bald patches are now on the insides of his front legs. The skin doesn't appear to be raw or red, nor is Blue scratching or chewing at it (at least not when he's over here) but he does tend to be an itchy dog. He's been on Orijen 6 fish for the last 2 years, gets a raw egg about once a week, and last I know he was on human grade salmon oil. 

He doesn't go into bodies of water very much and his last bath was 2 weeks ago when I bathed him (loss of hair was previous to this). Before that bath, I'm not sure when the last time he was bathed was.

Any ideas what's going on? I attached the best pic I have of it; it's far away, but the hair loss is noticeable on his inside hind thigh and inside foreleg


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I have no idea but I would say this warrants at least a call to the vet. Hope it's nothing!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

An update on this: I was out yesterday to see Blue and this has spread to his flanks...worse, there's now a red, oozy rash on his flanks and back legs where the hair is thinning. His front legs are still normal skin, just less hair. Either way, my brother is taking him to the vet this week to get it looked at. Hopefully it's nothing serious.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would say he needs a skin scraping, it could be mange, or just a staph infection


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I was thinking mites/mange mites


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Symmetrical hair loss is one symptom of hypothyroidism.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

An update on this: Blue went to the vet and the vet thinks it's allergies (and that the rash/oozing is only because of Blue scratching at it.) A blood test was taken to run for allergies and the results will be back in 10 days. In the meantime, he's on benadryl and steroids to help relieve the itchiness. Oh, also the vet thinks Blue might have developed allergies/intolerances to his kibble which is Orijen 6 fish.

It's weird though since Blue doesn't seem to be a really itchy dog. I asked my brother if he notices Blue scratching a lot and he said, 'what's a lot?' When Blue's over, I don't see him scratching anymore than Ranger does. At any rate, hopefully it's something minor. I don't think much of the vet (for reasons besides this one visit) but hopefully she's on the money with this one.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Ranger, I would check to see if they have changed the formula in the Orijen 6 Fish. I was feeding Orijen Regional Red to my dogs and they did very well on it for a long time, then things just didn't seem right - goopy eyes, tearing, itching, coats loosing the shine. I checked the ingredients and contacted the company, and sure enough, they had 'improved' it a few months back.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Great point...the same thing happened when Ranger was on 6 fish. Tjey did a formula change and he started getting the worst gas ever and I had to change his food. Hmm, definitely will fire off an email and see if they did. 

When did they do the last formula change for Regional Red? I got a trial size bag for Ranger a few weeks ago and he loved it, but was only on it for 4 days.


----------

